

Help Identify These Mysterious Scientific Objects - karanr
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/04/unidentified-scientific-tools/

======
shimonamit
Side point but I can't help it: I can't bare static image navigation like this
anymore, especially from a tech site like wired. I work on a widescreen laptop
and I have to scroll down every time a new page loads with the next image.

------
foob
These are interesting to see but framing it in terms of people helping to
identify them seems kind of gimmicky. A box with dials and terminals on it
could be almost anything and that's all that a lot of these pictures show. If
they also posted pictures of the circuits inside then they would have a lot
more of a chance of someone actually figuring it out.

~~~
hugh3
Unless you happen to be retired from NIST and remember that particular device.

------
techiferous
Using a carousel instead of requiring a full page load for each image would
certainly help. Or making the "view all" link more prominent.

~~~
leek
> On the following pages are a few of our favorites among those already
> posted. They and other artifacts can be seen in higher resolution in NIST's
> archive. If you know what any of them are, let NIST know.

To Wired's credit - this is merely a news article that links to the relevant
NIST site.

